# Emporium Rules



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Do we care anymore or should we just throw them out? I spend most of my time there and have noticed a gradual decline in adherence. I'm not sure if anyone ever reads them anymore. I try to live by them but some don't, I'm good either way. Keep, throw away, or modify? What are your thoughts? Rule 5 seems to be abused the most.

1) No eBay, Kijiji or Craigs List links in listings
2) No Dealers, this includes any gear that is made by you. Guitars, Amps or Pedals. If you made it, it must be posted in the dealer section
3) Guitar and related equipment only
4) Please post only items YOU own
*5) When listing multiple items under one category type, please do so in one post.*
6) Please delete/update your ad if item sells
7) Please note that all ads will be deleted after 60 days and you will need to repost if the item is not sold
8) GuitarsCanada accepts no responsibility for deals made through the forum
9) Please do not comment on asking prices
10) No derogatory remarks regarding items for sale
11) Items posted must have an asking price in CDN funds. (excluding trade items) 
12) PayPal terms of use forbid the charging of PayPal fees. Do not ask for them in your ads.
13) Please use the appropriate thread prefix in your thread title. ie) FS, FT, WTB.
14) Please limit the bumping of ads to every few days or so.
15) All offers to postings should be made through the PM system or email only.


----------



## mario (Feb 18, 2006)

Especially #5 as you so well highlighted. Also lately I have seen more derogatory posts on the sale threads. If you think it's too high keep it to yourself and move on.

Rant for the day.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

Certainly Rule #5 is the rule that causes me the absolute least amount of stress when violated.

The only other violations I have noticed are with Rule #9. I would be more inclined to enforce that one - though more-so with impolite and/or repeat offenders.

Edit: In fact, as far as rule #5 goes, I think that I prefer individual postings for each item. If I'm looking for a reverb pedal, for example, I don't need to sort through all of the multiple pedal listings. Though I get that we don't want to be bumping other sale listings down to page 3.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Right now I have 10 FX pedals for sale in one thread. I'd pretty much take over page one of the pedal emporium. CheopisIV has 9 different postings for pups. Good examples of rule in play or not. Both are probably extreme examples though 



bw66 said:


> Certainly Rule #5 is the rule that causes me the absolute least amount of stress when violated.
> 
> The only other violations I have noticed are with Rule #9. I would be more inclined to enforce that one - though more-so with impolite and/or repeat offenders.
> 
> Edit: In fact, as far as rule #5 goes, I think that I prefer individual postings for each item. If I'm looking for a reverb pedal, for example, I don't need to sort through all of the multiple pedal listings. Though I get that we don't want to be bumping other sale listings down to page 3.


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Oops! I have two threads for two pedals. I'll fix that later. I listed one and then decided to list the other, but forgot about the rules.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

mario said:


> Especially #5 as you so well highlighted. Also lately I have seen more derogatory posts on the sale threads. If you think it's too high keep it to yourself and move on.
> 
> Rant for the day.


I don't really have a problem with someone respectfully posting if a posted price isn't competitive. It's a choice between doing a service for the seller vs doing a service for the prospective buyer. And if the seller can't justify their higher price with some value add, frankly, f-em. They're just wasting board space and ppls time.
in some ways, it's also doing the seller a service, because they may not be aware that their pricing isn't competitive and that's why sales are down. It gives them a chance to revisit or justify their business model.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

why are kijiji links a no-no? just curious.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Just leave it until we figure out what's what  2 threads is insignificant. I'm just trying to figure out if we have rules or not 



Shark said:


> Oops! I have two threads for two pedals. I'll fix that later. I listed one and then decided to list the other, but forgot about the rules.


----------



## sambonee (Dec 20, 2007)

Get out the moderator hammer and make some noise. I don't think discussing it will help. Take Dow. The other threads and warn those who fail to abide. 

Now where did I leave my meter stick??


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I see #1 & #12 violated often, #4 sometimes.

#5 makes sense to me, if you have a bunch of related items,
whether it's pedals, guitar parts, whatever, put them in the same ad.
Especially if you're listing them all in the same day.

You list a whack of stuff, individually, then you're just bumping everyones stuff off the front page.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Diablo said:


> I don't really have a problem with someone respectfully posting if a posted price isn't competitive. It's a choice between doing a service for the seller vs doing a service for the prospective buyer. And if the seller can't justify their higher price with some value add, frankly, f-em. They're just wasting board space and ppls time.
> in some ways, it's also doing the seller a service, because they may not be aware that their pricing isn't competitive and that's why sales are down. It gives them a chance to revisit or justify their business model.


If you feel it's a service to tell them that--there are other ways to do it--like a PM making a counter offer--or if you think they've under priced, tell them it's worth a lot more.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Maybe we have to bring the hammer down a little. Hard to keep up with every post though.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

so if i sell something, i shouldn't put my kijiji ad in the post here? ok, but i'm just curious why not


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have such shitty luck selling anything here, I'd welcome a derogatory remark or two....:smile-new:


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

GuitarsCanada said:


> Maybe we have to bring the hammer down a little. Hard to keep up with every post though.


Who gets to swing?


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zontar said:


> If you feel it's a service to tell them that--there are other ways to do it--like a PM making a counter offer--or if you think they've under priced, tell them it's worth a lot more.


Sure that's one way to do it.

i personally just don't see the value to the forum in standing by with a gag order so someone else can fleece an unsuspecting buyer. Take a step back, and ask "how does that make this site a better place?".


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

davetcan said:


> CheopisIV has 9 different postings for pups.





nkjanssen said:


> I hadn't noticed until he just bumped them all. That is kind of annoying.


And he never posts in any other group than the For Sale one. So he wont see this thread anyway! :confusion:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Diablo said:


> I don't really have a problem with someone respectfully posting if a posted price isn't competitive. It's a choice between doing a service for the seller vs doing a service for the prospective buyer. And if the seller can't justify their higher price with some value add, frankly, f-em. They're just wasting board space and ppls time.
> in some ways, it's also doing the seller a service, because they may not be aware that their pricing isn't competitive and that's why sales are down. It gives them a chance to revisit or justify their business model.


I tend to agree with this, the problem is it's a tricky line to cross, and I can see why the rule is the way it is. People will push it.

Bottom line I just don't like people posting crappy ads. Nowadays there is no excuse for no photos or having a nice detailed ad. Rules that promote that are fine by me. But, that's a reason why in some cases I don't mind seeing people comment on ads I will admit.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

I have made a few comments on ads. I am not is a position to buy, but occasionally there is a piece that is really beautiful or at a really good price (or both) so I don't mind giving it a bump by adding a comment that is true. I need to win the 6/49 so I can buy a bunch of them.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

The only ones I have trouble keeping my mouth shut on are the ones that are so obviously way above market value. But as you say they will not, or at least should not, sell 



nkjanssen said:


> I have to say, sometimes it is tempting to reply. Not to the threads where someone posts a used item at a slight discount from full retail - no big deal there, it won't sell and they'll get the message that way. The one that drives me up the wall is when the guy who lists that item just below full retail gets constant bumps from his buddies along the lines of "Wow! I can't believe this is still here!". Now THAT is tempting to reply to.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

Jim DaddyO said:


> I have made a few comments on ads. I am not is a position to buy, but occasionally there is a piece that is really beautiful or at a really good price (or both) so I don't mind giving it a bump by adding a comment that is true. I need to win the 6/49 so I can buy a bunch of them.


Does this violate rules as well? I try to do the same thing. I personally don't mind others doing it as well because there are ads I miss sometimes. When I see them bumped, I check them out.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

davetcan said:


> Right now I have 10 FX pedals for sale in one thread. I'd pretty much take over page one of the pedal emporium. CheopisIV has 9 different postings for pups. Good examples of rule in play or not. Both are probably extreme examples though


CheopisIV is a perfect exemple of members i'm not a fan of. He clearly flips gear...don't have a problem with that..a LOT of guys buy..try...resell, i do it often if it does'nt fit my bill..but CheopisIV is an exemple of selling stuff 200% to 300% over street price...that's just plain crazy. We have another one that takes guitars..takes them appart, and sells them as parts..but never see those guys been part of the community..and kinda get offended when you ask anything regarding their stuff for sale...


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2013)

I guess we should be flagging stuff like CheopisIV's threads for mods to deal with them then, right?


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

I tried that first, nothing happened. That caused me to start this thread to see if it was just me. I don't mind having rules as long as they apply to everyone.




iaresee said:


> I guess we should be flagging stuff like CheopisIV's threads for mods to deal with them then, right?


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

torndownunit said:


> Does this violate rules as well? I try to do the same thing. I personally don't mind others doing it as well because there are ads I miss sometimes. When I see them bumped, I check them out.


I can't see why. In my view it is providing a service to both the seller, as a bump, and possible buyers by pointing out a piece of equipment that I have had an enjoyable experience with, or heard good things about, or other such recommendation.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

As to rule #5, I hate listings like that. And what does "related" mean anyway. Guitars are related to amps for example but if I'm looking for a bridge I don't want it mixed in with anything else. I don't want to wade through a bunch of things to find what I want.

When I am looking for something on Kijiji, I avoid ads like that. I feel if the person is too lazy to properly list the items so it's not a mumbo jumbo ad, I'm not interested in dealing with that person.


----------

